# ***2015 VIPFFL Sign Up Thread***



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It's back (again) Bitches!!! Getting this thing in order with plenty of time this year.

You have to sign up in this thread to participate in the 2015 draws.

The draft will start on the 1stth of December and will HOPEFULLY be concluded in time for the first event of the year. 

*NO EVENT WILL COUNT UNTIL THE DRAFT IS 100% COMPLETED. So please take this into consideration in picking. Rushing to get the first main event may back fire if the draft has not finished*

Also, PLEASE make lists now and get them ready to send in to staff members if you're not going to be online to make your pick.

*
1). Killz
2). UFC_OWNS
3). Cupcake
4). ClydebankBlitz
5). John8204
6). Alphadawg
7). LL
8). Toxic
9). Stun Gun
10). dudeabides
11). Hammerlock2.0
12). Hellboy
13). Rauno
14). Andrus
15). e-thug
16). AlanS
*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im in biatch


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im in biatch


I'm gonna regret this.... Im in!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

No banter, just signups please guys.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Typical woman.

I'm in (I added banter too)


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Arrive.
Win another FFL championship.
Mack on hoes.
Leave.

Sign me up!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

me.........


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

im in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

in

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm in as well.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Okay, this year I'm gonna be the one doing the draft so if you have made a list (which I heavily recommend) you send it to me.* 
The draft will start the coming Monday, December 1st. Depending on where you're from it may start in the middle of the night so a list would be greatly appreciated. :thumb02:

The draft thread will be up on Sunday (so that's the signup deadline for any late comers) and it will contain the draft order which will be generated randomly so no more nude pics please (unless you really want to).


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Still just UFC and Bellator fighters?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

AlanS said:


> Still just UFC and Bellator fighters?


Yes. 

:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Surprised we haven't had more sign ups.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Guys I can't stress enough how important sending Mods/Admin your lists is!*

It makes the process so much easier and can shed *hours* off the time it takes to complete the draft.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sign me up please. I've missed 2 years due to not having time around the start of year. Also taking liberty with saying that sign Andrus up as well.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Got all of you. Make sure Andrus knows about it and sends in a list. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im just gonna bump this up to get it attention.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah lets give it a shot, Is there any drafts after the original draft to add/drop fighters?!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

e-thug said:


> Yeah lets give it a shot, Is there any drafts after the original draft to add/drop fighters?!


Glad you're in. :thumbsup:
There is one free add/drop and one that can be bought with credits.

*Another reminder, please send your lists to me if you haven't done so already.*


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

When will we know the draft order?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Came here. Saw Hammer asking for lists thinking lol why, a whole month left til' the draft. Whooops, only 1 day.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Done did sent the picks in


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> When will we know the draft order?


I'll get it sorted tonight. So I'd say in about 9 hours.


----------

